
Solar and Wind Just Passed Another Big Turning Point - yawz
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-06/solar-wind-reach-a-big-renewables-turning-point-bnef
======
dynomight
This is really exciting news. I'm not saying this from the prospective of a
victory for capitalism and the market but as a hope that these 'alternative'
energy sources will be standard energy sources. But it is nice when the market
can make something good happen.

